# Grass Flats Disappearing?



## Mayfield Adams (Aug 26, 2015)

I was just looking at Google maps at the flats around Big Lagoon Park and was shocked to see that the new satellite images show that almost all of the grass flats around it was well as across the lagoon have disappeared?
I just looked at these a couple months ago, what is going on?
That was a beautiful flat lining the park, I can hardly believe that
it has disappeared that quickly.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a winter time pic.


----------



## Mayfield Adams (Aug 26, 2015)

Does the grass in the flats die back in winter? I sure did not know that. If you are right and this is a winter pic, then the new updated satellite images from google are useless for looking for flats to fish.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The shallow grass dies off over the winter. If you look at the larger pic, very few cars in the park, nobody on the beaches, and only 3 trailers at the ramp = winter.


----------



## Mayfield Adams (Aug 26, 2015)

Zooming in close on that image in Google, it looks like there is also grass growing in the bottom of the channel. Is that true? If so it seems like a good place to fish when it is this hot?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://pubs.usgs.gov/sir/2006/5287/pdf/PerdidoBay.pdf


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Manatees are eating it all.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

It never grew in this spring in the Choctawhatchee Bay in many places also. Only the biggest and healthiest flats grew in this year, and they are smaller. Crab island for example used to be covered in grass. Now its just small seedling grass over its entirety. Same with the Legendary flat. Not as thick as years past. The bays in PC haven't changed much at all though.


----------



## Mayfield Adams (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for that link grouper22 that was an interesting read,
now I want to go up in Tarklin Bayou and have a look at it.


----------



## Mayfield Adams (Aug 26, 2015)

This study of Pcola Bay is interesting too
http://pubs.usgs.gov/sir/2006/5287/pdf/PensacolaBay.pdf


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Grouperking ---- don't be an idiot ! EVERYONE knows that unicorns eat the grass off the flats at low tide !!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

tailfisher1979 said:


> It never grew in this spring in the Choctawhatchee Bay in many places also. Only the biggest and healthiest flats grew in this year, and they are smaller. Crab island for example used to be covered in grass. Now its just small seedling grass over its entirety. Same with the Legendary flat. Not as thick as years past. The bays in PC haven't changed much at all though.


For whatever reason it seems like most of Choctawhatchee Bays southern flats are devoid of grass in comparison to Escambia and St Andrews Bays.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

It's the global warming.


----------

